# Color of Cigar Smoke



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried searching it, but didn't find anything to answer my question. Frequently while smoking a cigar I will notice that there seems to be 2 different colored smoke coming from it. I have noticed a lighter bluish smoke and a darker gray colored smoke. It's not something I'm concerned about, I just keep wondering when I see it.

My reasoning for it is that the wrapper is burning and the filler is different that is why there are 2 different shades of smoke combining off the cigar end.

Anyone have a definitive answer so I can smoke in peace - lol!:dunno:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never noticed two different colors of smoke coming from the burning end of the cigar. I have noticed that smoke coming from the other end tends to be greyish, as well as the smoke I blow out of my mouth. I think this is due to the cigar acting as a sort of filter, where tars and other components of the smoke are deposited on the inside of the cigar as the smoke is drawn through it.


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

I have no evidence, and I have not researched it, but I believe that blue smoke is good. Most of the high-end cigars that I enjoy give off a beautiful dense blue smoke. When there is a burn problem in a cigar, I have noticed the smoke is lighter and more gray. Just my random observations.


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

I too have noticed the difference in color of the smoke. My observations are that the smoke from the burning edge is blue from most cigars. The smoke you blow out varies from grey to tan color. Haven't read anything to explain the phenomenon either.
:ask:


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Interestingly..the blue color of the cigar smoke is where I came up with the name for my store. Here's a bit below about smoke color:

The smoke changes color because the size of the smoke particles changes. The smoke particles rising from the tip are very small--smaller than the wavelengths of visible light. Because the particles are so tiny, when most light waves strike one of them they are not reflected back like a bouncing ball, but only slightly deflected from their paths. This is called "scattering." The various colors of light have different wave lengths, and the ones toward the blue end of the color spectrum are the shortest. So the short, blue waves are scattered about more by the tiny smoke particles because they are closer to the same size. Since mostly blue waves are scattered about the area, we see the smoke as blue. Most of the other, longer wavelengths go almost straight past the particles and we don't see most of them. 
Smoke particles that are sucked in a bit bigger because they are not burned down completely. Many are exhaled, though, and when they come out they have changed again. On the way out, they pick up moisture so they become bigger still. The particles are now big enough to reflect all wavelengths of light equally. When all the wavelengths are reflected back they make white light, and so the smoke looks white.


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW you have researched that quite a bit :bowdown: thanks for the lesson and explaining it in small words i could follow:lol:


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

SmokinGun22 said:


> WOW you have researched that quite a bit :bowdown: thanks for the lesson and explaining it in small words i could follow:lol:


I'll take the credit for the CTRL C and CTRL V. The rest I'll give up to the god of search engines.

LOL -- >> All hail GOOGLE.

:beerchug:


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

SmokinGun22 said:


> I too have noticed the difference in color of the smoke. My observations are that the smoke from the burning edge is blue from most cigars. The smoke you blow out varies from grey to tan color. Haven't read anything to explain the phenomenon either.
> :ask:


I've noticed that too. I assumed that the wrapper was making the blue smoke and the filler was making the grey/brown smoke.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

i had a camacho triple maduro and i swear the smoke was so thick it was yellow


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for looking that up and posting it Dean. I have noticed the two different colors and wondered myself. Very nice.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

come to think of it I haven`t noticed maybe I should where mt glasses more


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I have always wondered that from time to time and now thanks to Blewsmoke, now I know. Blewsmoke You da Man! :bowdown:


----------

